# Fursona Identity Crisis



## ShibaTheInu (Nov 12, 2014)

_So I posted a journal before, about what is going on with my fursona's, a person suggested doing some soul searching but I have absolutely no idea
how to go about doing soul searching, and upon looking it up on the 'net, it seems there are a lot of things on the list that, I wouldn't really be able to do.
So I'll just explain the situation, by copy/pasting something I wrote:

_I'm all out of ideas, some say to soul search, but I'm not even sure how to begin that.
I'm having a fursona Identity crisis.
I was a white wolf in the beginning, named Shiba, who I changed over the years into a pit bull. I started noticing, myself, mutilating her (putting scars on her, beating her up, making her bloody/bruised) and changed her back to a white wolf hoping that it would cleanse her but all it did was make it worse, because I though "You can't change the past". So I replaced Shiba with Nilin (Who was created with myself in mind) and after a while, I went back to the pit bull Shiba, where I again, mutilated her. I replaced her with Nilin once again, but after a while, had the same missing feeling and I added a whole lot of fursona's that didn't really fit me and then came to a character named Baye, who just like Nilin and Shiba, were made with my intention, but even then I still didn't feel like she was right. So now I'm going around as a ghostly black dog.

_Does anyone have any advice?
_
​


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, I take it you like canines. I do too, and debated being a dog myself, but then I realized that though I LOVE dogs, they aren't ME. I sifted through a lot of pictures and asked all my friends, and ended up deciding on a sheep due to my mother always saying I had an affinity for them when I was younger, and figured we were alike in a lot of ways. So I named my fursona after my brother's first sheep. It was easier for me to decide than a lot of others, but yeah. That's my kinda crappy advice.


----------



## ShibaTheInu (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, I love canines, but I've also dabbed into some Felines as well, I've had a Lion, a Saber Tooth and a house cat. 

I'm not entirely sure, I always refer to myself as a dog, because I'm a little bit more like a dog than anything else in personality and whatnot. 

Thank you for the advice, anything helps. â™¥


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2014)

Why not a slug? I think "Shiba the Hutt" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 12, 2014)

You have officially taken this fursona shit too seriously. 

>pick cool animal/creature/combination
>make it how you want it
/end


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 12, 2014)

You don't think about your fursona... It just comes to you like an inspiration.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

When I first read the thread name, I thought you may have had trouble choosing... But that's kinda creepy all in itself. o.o like mutilating your fursona? I don't get it. :|


----------



## ShibaTheInu (Nov 13, 2014)

As many times as I've killed her off, added more scars, taken away ears, that's what I mean by mutilation.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 13, 2014)

Be a blobfish. Shit's for only the coolest of kids.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Be a blobfish. Shit's for only the coolest of kids.



Naw man~ platypi are the cool ones. Egg laying poison mammal that smells electricity. Shits gangster. :I


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

Be an anemone called Miss. Anemone.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, why not be a shapeshifter? You can hit multiple birds with one stone that way.


----------



## Troj (Nov 13, 2014)

ShibaTheInu said:


> As many times as I've killed her off, added more scars, taken away ears, that's what I mean by mutilation.



My question is, why? When you add scars to her, what are you thinking and feeling, and what are you hoping you'll get out of it? Ditto, when you kill her off? 

How does she make you feel? How does seeing her with fewer mutilations make you feel? How does seeing her with more make you feel?


----------



## ShibaTheInu (Nov 13, 2014)

Troj said:


> My question is, why? When you add scars to her, what are you thinking and feeling, and what are you hoping you'll get out of it? Ditto, when you kill her off?
> 
> How does she make you feel? How does seeing her with fewer mutilations make you feel? How does seeing her with more make you feel?



I added scars to her, basically because it was kind of a self harm way of doing it without the actual self harm? I was in a very depressed state each time I took a piece of her away and when I killed her off, it was because I was replacing her but everyone got upset about it so I turned her into a demon.

Shiba, she makes me angry sometimes but sometimes I miss her.
One day I'll be like, yeah I miss her she was amazing and the next day I'll hate to the point where I want to just delete her and be done with it.

however, I'm thinking about just going with my favorite breed, a dalmatian and see where that leads.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 14, 2014)

Do you know that mutilation art of a sona is super common? Most seem to like severing the head but it comes in all shapes and sizes. Post it, people will like it (you can even call it vent art). 

Keep Shiba as a character of yours and try for your new fur. It's ok to have one/many main fursona(s) and it's also ok to have multiple "lesser" fursonas (or rather, characters).


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Do you know that mutilation art of a sona is super common? Most seem to like severing the head but it comes in all shapes and sizes. Post it, people will like it (you can even call it vent art).
> 
> Keep Shiba as a character of yours and try for your new fur. It's ok to have one/many main fursona(s) and it's also ok to have multiple "lesser" fursonas (or rather, characters).



This way of venting is a good thing.  Some people are so righteously angry, that sometimes only a really extreme message will suffice.  I think images of 'sonas with severed heads really expresses the way I feel.  I mean...

How dare society cater to every other minority group, but it ignores my concerns?  You mean to tell me that furries aren't minority enough?  It looks like a minority to me!

How dare they provide birth control, abortion, viagra, and other reproductive services to the masses without caring about my needs?

How dare they subsidize gay unions and put the label "marriage" on it, giving human gays acceptance and tax benefits while not caring about society's acceptance of me and funding the things I need to be happy?

How dare the world make my life seem like it doesn't matter and is one big joke?

I've been saying this for a while, and I'll continue to say it.  Obamacare ought to be paying for fursuits.  Myself, I'm not human, and the best way for me to become the species I am is through the use of medical prosthetic devices, such as fursuits, which are medically necessary for my species dysphoria.  It's just as necessary as any transgender surgery.

How dare the world just continue to turn, and have insurance pay for transgender surgeries, while not caring what my needs are?

I'm just as canine as any trans woman is female.

And I'm supposed to accept the premise that it's frivolous for healthcare to pay for fursuits... but abortion, viagra, birth control and transgender surgeries are somehow not frivolous things for health care to pay for?

I demand consistency and equality.  And I demand that you all agree with me.

How dare the world let me sit here, with unmet needs, and the world continues not to meet them?  How dare anyone disagree with me!

So until the day comes where the government invests in fursuit technology, and I am allowed to wear my medically necessary fursuit prosthesis, that health insurance paid for, any where I god damn well please with NO QUESTIONS ASKED, I say...

I say continue the vent art!  And let every mutilated furry 'sona represent a blood sacrifice on the altar of furry progress!  *And if I can't have what I want, then FUCK AMERICA!*


----------



## Troj (Nov 14, 2014)

Many people create characters, avatars, or fursonae that represent their "dark" side, or that hold their dark thoughts and feelings. This is infinitely preferable to acting on those thoughts, feelings, or urges in reality, in ways that would cause hurt and harm.

In these cases, I'll sometimes make one or two recommendations:

One, consider using a mindfulness exercise (http://www.livingwell.org.au/mindfulness-exercises-3/) to go to a peaceful imaginary place where you can encounter, and talk to, this character. Once there, you can ask the character about themselves--specifically:

           a) What it feels like to be them
           b) What they feel their job, role or purpose is in life
           c) If they like that job or role
           d)What would happen if they didn't perform that role or job
           e) If there is a job or role they'd prefer, if only they could have it.
           f) Other things they like or enjoy, or think they would enjoy or like.
           g) Other things they really hate or fear.

Two, perhaps using a similar exercise, or perhaps just using your pure off-the-cuff imagination, imagine or visualize a character who could serve as that character's mentor, advocate, or protector, and/or who represents the opposite of that character.

These sorts of exercises can really help us to learn more about ourselves, by helping us to learn more about the characters our psyche has created, and gaining some insight into why we might've created those characters the way we did. These exercises can also help us to discover or create new characters, in my personal experience. 

Shiba, you might find this sort of thing helpful or interesting. Shiba (your Inu character) might have some very interesting things to "say" to you, and this might give you the inspiration you seek.


----------



## Lusuni (Jan 17, 2015)

I never thought about using a fursona to represent a darker side of ones self. Fursuiters and many of the characters seem so playful and happy. That's a really interesting idea though and it makes sense.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Some people choose fursonas that are more cute, squeaky, chirpy, cartoonish, fluffy, etc.  The kind you want to snuggle up to.  The kind you often see as a fursuit.

Others have fursona's that, although they may not necessarily be "dark and brooding," they are more realistic, animal-like. . .growl and howl, tooth and claw.  Maybe some scars or a notch in the ear to reflect past pains, etc.

There is nothing wrong or defective with any type. It's just what you relate to, what represents you.  You're not going to get graded or scored on it.  You're allowed to make it change and evolve as time goes on, or you can keep it the same.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 27, 2015)

So typicaly a inner representation on ones self? .... facinating...


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 27, 2015)

speedactyl said:


> So typicaly a inner representation on ones self? .... facinating...


I thought it was more common.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 27, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I thought it was more common.



True for character personality traits
but for species type they can vari.

I cant even tell if my character is a bird or a aeromorph. Or a hybrid of both.
As linked to my gallery.


----------



## SubarashiUrufuNoUindo (Jan 27, 2015)

For me, Mine is called Apricot.. Or Appri as iv'e taken to called it now.. He's a the opposite as me  Loud, Playful, Energetic.. All the qualities i wish i could have as me.. I chose Wolf (Tiber Wolf) as mine because i just love them, I always wanted to help Endangered wolves, So i thought it would be fitting to make this me "Soul" Animal.. Also Appri is Orange, Very Orange


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jan 28, 2015)

speedactyl said:


> So typicaly a inner representation on ones self? .... facinating...



It can be, if that's how you choose to play it - it could be exactly who you see yourself as but in "animal form."

Or, it could be a representation of the way you _wish _people saw you in real life. . .stronger or faster, more aggressive or outspoken or playful, cuter.  Maybe as another gender.

Mine is sort of a hodgepodge. . .her temperament is similar to mine, though not as introverted as me.  Her character has some of my weaknesses and quirks.  In some ways she has strengths and talents that I wish I had more of.  She can dance and sing (neither are talents I possess).

The mix of species that make up her race (Ahmoua Wolf - orca/wolf) comes from two of my favorite animals, both of which have some of the same characteristics I admire, like loyalty to friends and family, not being particularly outgoing to others but playful and friendly with those I know.


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 28, 2015)

I typically infuse myself and what I'm striving to become in my fursona: Cocky, arrogant, intelligent, strong-willed, brave, all of these qualities I've been called or identified as over the course of my existence and have owned up to. I also find myself generally as a geek of sorts, liking sci-fi, technology, and whatnot. I'm also an engineer in real life, so my fursona is a problem solver, usually thinking on the fly.

I'm not entirely strong IRL, so I use quick thinking and stealth to accomplish my goals in terms of combat. This best identifies with a Fox, as foxes are known for being sly, cunning, and quick on their feet.

The part of me that I put into my fursona that I strive to be is a great aviator, or a fighter pilot. I've wanted to be a pilot or astronaut since I was a little kid, and this was only reinforced by shows and movies like JAG, Top Gun, and Apollo 13. The biggest influence was probably Star Fox, and that's also where I got my interest into the furry fandom. I wanted to be like Fox which aside from the mercenary and anthro part is totally possible in the real world. And thus, I'm working to earn a sponsorship from the US Navy and or the US Air Force as an aviator.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

ShibaTheInu said:


> _So I posted a journal before, about what is going on with my fursona's, a person suggested doing some soul searching but I have absolutely no idea
> how to go about doing soul searching, and upon looking it up on the 'net, it seems there are a lot of things on the list that, I wouldn't really be able to do.
> So I'll just explain the situation, by copy/pasting something I wrote:
> 
> ...


It's kindof creepy that your fursonas murder each other.

Btw. I have you considered an animal that isn't a canine?


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 28, 2015)

If you tortured your fursona, especially trying to alter her into more small and dull form, never ask her to have steady identity.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 29, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> It can be, if that's how you choose to play it - it could be exactly who you see yourself as but in "animal form."
> 
> Or, it could be a representation of the way you _wish _people saw you in real life. . .stronger or faster, more aggressive or outspoken or playful, cuter.  Maybe as another gender.
> 
> ...



Agree with that. and sometime your fursona can be some traits you want to be.


----------

